
Philip Roth’s Terrible Gift of Intimacy - samclemens
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/05/being-friends-with-philip-roth/609106/
======
cafard
'He was genuinely puzzled by gossips. “All the fun of a secret is in keeping
it. Why blab?” Maybe he took this view because he’d been more victimized by
gossip than other people have been.'

There is a splendid bit along those lines in _Zuckerman Unbound_.

------
rsynnott
Oh, I hadn't realised he was dead :(

~~~
dmix
NYTimes did a nice obituary that was frontpage a while back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17131431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17131431)

It was a nice overview of his career.

